# Polk mm3065 v2 component set *bnib* (mine)



## fishman007 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sweet old school components, brand new in original box!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=200920841952&globalID=EBAY-US

My listing


----------

